# 1st Moskow/kirova B-uhr Type



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Not in my budget, and too big to work for me, but someone needs to have it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dodgy redial? I saw that as the dial isnt sitting right in the case and looks loose...









certainly doesnt look 'real' to me, tho Im no expert... anyone else know better?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

JonW said:


> Dodgy redial? I saw that as the dial isnt sitting right in the case and looks loose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of the Soviet factories ever produced a B-uhr style watch. Likewise any Type-1/Kirova with a red star or other embellishment is a redial, produced in somebody's kitchen in Ukraine.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Chascomm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Dodgy redial? I saw that as the dial isnt sitting right in the case and looks loose...
> ...


It's a jungle out there  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


it`s a jungle on this forum sometimes, especially for (ex) hippies


----------

